# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  todo el mundo vale para la magia??

## leonidas

hola estoy muy desanimado y pienso ke a lo mejor es porque no valgo para la magia que me decis para ayudarme a animarme

----------


## juanete

ANIMO

----------


## Gabo_

Recomendaciones

1- No pienses que vas a ser mago de un dia para el otro y sorpender a todo el mundo con tus juegos.

2- Elige una rama, como cartomagia, metalismo, etc. adquiere libros, leelos, estudialos, arma rutinas, practicalos hasta el cansancio...

3- No podes desanimarte porque no te salgan los trucos, es mas que ovio que sin practicarlos se notaran, compra un buen libro, no busques trucos en las paginas webs de COMO FLOTAR UNA CARTA, porque con eso no ganas nada.

4- La MAGIA no es nada barata, y menos hoy en dia, asique si deveras quieres esto, te recomiendo un buen libro, con tecnicas, juegos, etc. como el canuto o el GEC

5- Ninguno de nosotros nacio siendo MAGO, muchos de nosotros (me incluyo) rompieron el chanchito para comprarse, barajas nuevas, libros, juegos, etc. no pretendas encontrar todo GRATIS o caseramente

6- Puedes inscribirte en una escuela de MAGIA Fumanchu u otra cualquiera, ahi te enseñaran mejor...


Espero haberte ayudado...

----------


## Cuasimago

Si *Beethoven* que era sordo, fué un gran compositor... ¿por que no vas a valer tu para la magia?

*Rene Lavand* es manco, y su habilidad es un ejemplo de constancia y trabajo.

*Ignoto* es malvado y aterrador, y sin embargo trabaja con niños.   :Wink:  

Si te desanimas es porque no tienes verdadera afición. Y en eso, no podemos ayudarte demasiado.

Venga... Al toro.

----------


## AmadeuS

yo vengo leyendo tus temas que abris a cada rato y siempre tratan mas o menos de lo mismo, sino te anima la magia, quizas esto no sea para ti, a cada rato pides que te animen que te den consejos porque te estas desanimando ya que no encuentras hacer rapido magia, yo creo que vas por mal camino, la mayoria de los magos que conozco se enamoraron perdidamente de la magia, cosa que no noto en ti.

----------


## AmadeuS

agrego algo mas, tambien noto que vienes abriendo temas nuevos pero no los sigues, deberias aprender un poco de las normas de los foros

----------


## Ella

> hola estoy muy desanimado y pienso ** a lo mejor es porque no valgo para la magia que me decis para ayudarme a animarme


por que estudias magia? porque quieres ser mago, hacer magia a tus amios y quedar guay...la estudias de verdad?

a mi me gustaria ser astronauta... (quisiera ser tan alta como la luna....)   :Lol:   y tambien quise ser princesa (pero la muy cabrona de la leti me lo arrebato...  :evil: )

----------


## shark

ESPARTANO!!!!!
LOS ESPARTANOS NO SE RINDEN!!!
NO ES UNA OPCIÓN!!!

(se consecuente con tu nick) (o cambiatelo)

----------


## Némesis

Leonidas:

Tu comentario no es justo. Dices eso sólo porque empezaste un poco "a saco" en el foro, y nosotros quisimos ponerte un poco en tu sitio. Pero no debes pensar así. Si te advertimos, fue precisamente para que te pusieras sobre buen camino. Yo no tengo absolutamente ninguna duda de que te lo tomas con ganas, y eso es lo más importante. No pienses que no sirves para la magia tan sólo empezar.

Yo creo que si haces el esfuerzo verás, no solamente que sirves, sinó que además te apasiona esforzarte por ello. ¿Al principio cuesta? Bueno, todos los principios son difíciles. En todo. Te lo digo yo, que me ha costado mucho empezar en ámbitos que no son el de la magia. Lo más importante son las ganas y el entusiasmo, y disfrutar, porque la magia está para disfrutar (eso tenlo siempre bien claro).

Además, dices que lees libros y que te interesa el tema de verdad... ¿Cómo que no sirves para la magia? ¡¡¡¡Mira que te doy asín!!!!   :Smile1:

----------


## BusyMan

O a lo mejor realmente no vales para la magia.

A mi me encanta la música y le dedico tiempo. Y, sin embargo, se me da mejor la magia que la música.

Y de pintar ni hablemos... no consigo dibujar un pato que parezca un pato.

Y de cantar mejor no hablemos. Entono peor que nadie.

No soy bueno en temas deportivos...

Es más, con la magia tampoco soy demasiado bueno.

Así que tal vez no valgas para la magia.


Y no, eso de que todos podemos hacer todo si nos esforzamos es una gran mentira que ha hecho más mal que bien...

----------


## ignoto

Pues no todo el mundo vale para la magia, no.

Ni con esfuerzo porque la magia precisa de tres cosas.
Dedicación, inteligencia y arte.

Si no dedicas tiempo, no puedes ser mago por falta de estudio y/o práctica.
Si eres mas bien breve de mente, no puedes ser mago aunque te aprendas de memoria todos los libros de magia que se hayan publicado alguna vez.
Si no tienes arte, da igual cuanto tiempo le dediques o cuan inteligente seas. Serás un excelente presentador de puzzles pero jamás serás mago.

----------


## Némesis

> Y no, eso de que todos podemos hacer todo si nos esforzamos es una gran mentira que ha hecho más mal que bien...


Hombre, a mí para algunas cosas me ha funcionado...

----------


## miguelajo

El mago nace o se hace?....
Pues nace y luego se hace...es decir, después de un tiempito en esto me he dado cuenta de que no todo el mundo vale para ser mago.
Te tiene que gustar mucho, tienes que disfrutar ensayando ( cosa que no le ocurre a muchos), no te tiene que importar perder tus horas en ensayar un juego, en buscar una charla, en dedicar dos años o tres en aprender a hacer una técnica...( como el empalme diagonal por ejemplo).
Y si no tienes eso, nunca,nunca llegarás a ser un mago. Harás "truquitos" a tus amigos, vacilarás de vez en cuando ( si consigues que te salgan bien) pero mago no lo serás.
En ese caso..lo mejor es dejar la magia cuanto antes y dedicarte a otra cosa porque a diferencia de otros hobbis, cuando un "pseudo-mago" hace sus trucos está perjudicando a muchos otros...
Si no sabes tocar la guitarra y lo unico que haces es arañar las cuerdas, al unico que perjudicas es a ti mismo ( y como mucho a los que te soportan) pero cuando alguien que sabe tocar el mismo tema que tú intentabas , lo interpreta...no sufre por lo que tu has hecho...
Tu vérás en cual de los dos casos te encuentras.

----------


## zarkov

De principiante a principiante:
Si no estás dispuesto a meterle pasión, dedicación y lo que hay que meter, mejor que lo dejes, la magia  o cualquier otra cosa.
La vida es bastante dura como para no tener las cosas claras y pensar que hay que buscar el ánimo en los demás cuando lo que hay que hacer es sacarlo de dentro de uno mismo. Si no lo tienes...

----------


## Mago Manè

Constancia y dedicaciom , emplearle tiempo. Hasta los catorce años yo no hacia nada ni se me daba bien nada solo el deporte. 6 años despues, me siento orgulloso de poder decir que soy mago , percusionista , clown , hago malabares con y sin fuego , he creado una escuela de circo infantil , estudio magisterio  y tengo novia ¡¡¡¡¡

Creedme impossible is nothing ,

----------


## AmadeuS

creo que todos tenemos un concepto muy similar, lastima que leonidas no sigue los post que abre

----------


## daniganyo

> creo que todos tenemos un concepto muy similar, lastima que leonidas no sigue los post que abre


Aparte de no poner los post en la seccion correspondiente, o habla solamente de cartomagia??

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Alomejor lo que pasa es que quieres aprenderlo todo en un momento, (eso nos pasa a todos, o almenos a mi...), y entonces al ver que en una temporada no prosperas, crees que no vas avanzando, pero no puedes dejarlo

Animos!

----------


## tincho´s15

arriba!  que si en verdad te gusta no tenes que dejar de haerlo.. si en verdad te gusta.  no lo ejes.. :D

saludos

----------


## Zen

Yo soy de la firme convicción que cualquier persona puede llegar a hacer cualquier cosa que se proponga. Como no todos somos iguales ni partimos del mismo punto, algunos tendrán que pagar un precio más alto que otros (en esfuerzo, constancia, dedicación) y está claro que no llegarán al mismo resultado o al mismo nivel de maestría, pero con PASION, PERSEVERANCIA y PACIENCIA se pueden lograr objetivos inimaginables.
1- No te compares con nadie por favor, tu marcas tu ritmo y llevas tu propio camino. No es una competición, el unico adversario está dentro de ti, mejor dicho, eres tu mismo...ya lo estas viendo, desanimo, falta de ilusion,etc....si realmente TE APASIONA, AMAS la MAGIA...SIGUE, sin prisa pero sin pausa, practicando a diario por el mero hecho de disfrutar, de verte crecer y ya está. No te compares.
2- No tengas prisa. Piensa que realmente no existe el concepto tiempo tal y como lo conocemos. Es algo complicado de entender al principio, pero se trata basicamente de disfrutar el AHORA, estás practicando algun efecto, pues disfruta el momento presente como si no existiera nada más.
3- Si la magia no te motiva lo suficiente, o no disfrutas ni te lo pasas bien ensayando, nunca encuentras momento para practicar, solo que "te gustaría ser mago"....entonces DEJALO.
Todo tiene un precio en esta vida pero si se trata de un arte,(como es el caso) debes de amar el precio tambien, y no tomartelo como un sacrificio. Un sacrificio puede ser trabajar por un sueldo, uno se resigna y punto ...pero los ensayos y las horas invertidas de un artista son un GOZO y un disfrute para él.
Espero haberte ayudado a decidir, que creo que realmente es lo que te falta....y perdon por el "tocho" a todos   :Oops:

----------


## CeReuS

> Yo soy de la firme convicción que cualquier persona puede llegar a hacer cualquier cosa que se proponga. Como no todos somos iguales ni partimos del mismo punto, algunos tendrán que pagar un precio más alto que otros (en esfuerzo, constancia, dedicación) y está claro que no llegarán al mismo resultado o al mismo nivel de maestría, pero con PASION, PERSEVERANCIA y PACIENCIA se pueden lograr objetivos inimaginables.
> 1- No te compares con nadie por favor, tu marcas tu ritmo y llevas tu propio camino. No es una competición, el unico adversario está dentro de ti, mejor dicho, eres tu mismo...ya lo estas viendo, desanimo, falta de ilusion,etc....si realmente TE APASIONA, AMAS la MAGIA...SIGUE, sin prisa pero sin pausa, practicando a diario por el mero hecho de disfrutar, de verte crecer y ya está. No te compares.
> 2- No tengas prisa. Piensa que realmente no existe el concepto tiempo tal y como lo conocemos. Es algo complicado de entender al principio, pero se trata basicamente de disfrutar el AHORA, estás practicando algun efecto, pues disfruta el momento presente como si no existiera nada más.
> 3- Si la magia no te motiva lo suficiente, o no disfrutas ni te lo pasas bien ensayando, nunca encuentras momento para practicar, solo que "te gustaría ser mago"....entonces DEJALO.
> Todo tiene un precio en esta vida pero si se trata de un arte,(como es el caso) debes de amar el precio tambien, y no tomartelo como un sacrificio. Un sacrificio puede ser trabajar por un sueldo, uno se resigna y punto ...pero los ensayos y las horas invertidas de un artista son un GOZO y un disfrute para él.
> Espero haberte ayudado a decidir, que creo que realmente es lo que te falta....y perdon por el "tocho" a todos


Buaaau, Que BIEN HABLADO.

Me a llegado al interior tus palabras. Aunque yo no haya sido el que a creado el post, me a encantado tu respuesta. A sido GENIAL, lo has dicho todo, bien dicho y como se tiene que decir.

En serio, muy bueno. Sobretodo el punto 1, ¡ese si que es lo más!

Te lo vuelvo a repetir... ¡FANTASTICO!

----------


## Zen

Muchas gracias CeReus :D .Me alegra haberte ayudado y te agradezco tu comentario

----------


## Kirk

Excelente Zen... muy inspirador.

----------


## zarkov

> Yo soy de la firme convicción que cualquier persona puede llegar a hacer cualquier cosa que se proponga.


Yo creo que no. Eso significaría que todos somos iguales y sólo nos diferencia lo _vagos_ que seamos unos con respecto a otros. Y es claro que todos no somos iguales.
De todos modos es una buena convicción aunque poco práctica en mi opinión y que puede llevar a frustraciones innecesarias.

----------


## josep

Pues yo creo que las tres condiciones que dice Ignoto son indispensables.

Pero yo añadiria una más, y la pondría en primer lugar : tener ángel o

caer bien al pùblico, o ser gracioso, o como querais llamarlo. 

Salud

----------


## ignoto

La inteligencia puede que sea posible sustituirla por la constancia, la perseverancia, la cabezonería o cualquier forma de aplicar (o llamar a) la voluntad.
La constancia puede que sea posible sustituirla (malamente, pero puede que sea posible) por una inteligencia desmesurada.

Pero el carisma, ese "algo" indefinible que nos hace distinguir a alguien especial entre muchoa no se puede obtener si se carece de él.

Se puede potenciar, enmascarar, perder o simular pero no se puede conseguir si no se tiene.

Cuando ves a Alfonso Aceituno o a Henry Evans actuar te caen bien enseguida. No sabes por qué, pero te son simpáticos.

Cuando ves a Pepito Pérez que te hace un juego de cartas que no habías visto en tu vida, con una técnica perfecta y con una charla estudiadísima y... sueltas un bostezo de espanto y te alejas para saludar a quien sea con tal de no aguantar semejante peñazo.
¿Por qué si te tragas todos los juegos de los principiantes que has visto mil veces, ese no lo puedes aguantar?

Porque ese sujeto no tiene carisma.

Por el contrario, un mago con carisma tendrá mas posibilidades de triunfar en igualdad de condiciones.

----------


## Alex .S.

Coge tu baraja y llévatela a allá donde vayas.
Mientras montas en el metro, abre abanicos, mientras esperas un café, cuenta cartas, ... Eso mezclándole un poco de técnica que puedes ir leyendo en tus ratos libres te hará ir mejorando poco a poco...

Mírame a mí, voy hasta el culo de examenes y no salgo ni un solo día de casa sin mi baraja; eso no quiere decir q a cada 5 metros esté agoviando a alguien para hacerle un juego, pero sabes q la tienes ahí y q si hay algún momento de aburrimiento o de tiempo muerto, puedes sacarla y toquetearla, aunque no vayas a hacer ningún juego.

----------


## shark

> Yo soy de la firme convicción que cualquier persona puede llegar a hacer cualquier cosa que se proponga.


Pues amigo mio, te equivocas.

----------


## Kirk

No.

Decir que cualquier persona puede lograr lo que se propone es incomprobable... y decir que no es así es igual de incomprobable.

Aqui nadie esta equivocado... son solo diferentes opiniones.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No.
> 
> Decir que cualquier persona puede lograr lo que se propone es incomprobable... y decir que no es así es igual de incomprobable.
> 
> Aqui nadie esta equivocado... son solo diferentes opiniones.


De joven quise ser saltador de longitud. Entrené a conciencia, practiqué como nadie...... y no salté una mierda.

A tu alrededor puedes trener millones de ejemplos de gente que ha intentado conseguir algo, ha puesto toda su alma y no lo ha conseguido. Y no te hablo de prohezas sobrehumanas, sino de , incluso, cosas cotidianas. ¿Qué tal el ejemplo de gente con miedo a volar que ha probado de todo y no lo ha conseguido vencer? Conozco mucha gente erudita en muchos temas que no es capaz de presentarlos en público. Con la magia pasa lo mismo. Se puede dominar con maestría varios juegos y tener la charla hiperpreparada y luego, en público, ser incapaz de transmitir nada.

----------


## Kirk

> Iniciado por Kirk
> 
> No.
> 
> Decir que cualquier persona puede lograr lo que se propone es incomprobable... y decir que no es así es igual de incomprobable.
> 
> Aqui nadie esta equivocado... son solo diferentes opiniones.
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno... ¿como sabes si han puesto toda su "alma"?... si no lo consiguieron quizas fue que no se lo propusieron lo suficiente... y si no pudiste saltar fue porque quizas hacía falta el triple del esfuerzo que hiciste... incomprobable.

Es obvio que hay personas con mayor y menor predisposición a realizar una determinadad actividad. Es cierto que hay gente que "lucha" mucho, muchisimo por algo y no logra ni el 10%... pero nadie puede juzgarla y decir "no, vos no servis para esto, renuncia".

Hay que dejar que cada uno persiga sus objetivos, transitar el camino es mejor que llegar.

----------


## ignoto

Para una demostración , quizás valga la pena fijar un caso extremo.

Coge a una persona analfabeta y ciega de nacimiento. Si tiene tesón y fuerza de voluntad suficientes...¿Podrá ser un gran pintor?

Alguien con síndrome de Down y una gran fuerza de voluntad...¿Podrá ganar el premio Nobel de física?

De igual manera, alguien sin carisma...¿Podrá ganarse a un público adverso? (No hace ni dos semanas que me encontré con un público de estos. No digáis que no existen.)

*La magia es un forma de comunicación. Igual que el ciego no puede ver, alguien que padezca de una carencia en su capacidad de comunicación no podrá hacer magia.*

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno... ¿como sabes si han puesto toda su "alma"?... si no lo consiguieron quizas fue que no se lo propusieron lo suficiente... y si no pudiste saltar fue porque quizas hacía falta el triple del esfuerzo que hiciste... incomprobable.
> 
> Es obvio que hay personas con mayor y menor predisposición a realizar una determinadad actividad. Es cierto que hay gente que "lucha" mucho, muchisimo por algo y no logra ni el 10%... pero nadie puede juzgarla y decir "no, vos no servis para esto, renuncia".
> 
> Hay que dejar que cada uno persiga sus objetivos, transitar el camino es mejor que llegar.


"Cuando el dedo señala la luna, el necio mira al dedo" Confucio.

Paso de señalar más, no merece la pena.

----------


## ignoto

omaller es un mira-dedos.
omaller es un mira-dedos.
omaller es un mira-dedos.
omaller es un mira-dedos.
omaller es un mira-dedos.
omaller es un mira-dedos.
omaller es un mira-dedos.
omaller es un mira-dedos.

----------


## Kirk

> Iniciado por Kirk
> 
> Bueno... ¿como sabes si han puesto toda su "alma"?... si no lo consiguieron quizas fue que no se lo propusieron lo suficiente... y si no pudiste saltar fue porque quizas hacía falta el triple del esfuerzo que hiciste... incomprobable.
> 
> Es obvio que hay personas con mayor y menor predisposición a realizar una determinadad actividad. Es cierto que hay gente que "lucha" mucho, muchisimo por algo y no logra ni el 10%... pero nadie puede juzgarla y decir "no, vos no servis para esto, renuncia".
> 
> Hay que dejar que cada uno persiga sus objetivos, transitar el camino es mejor que llegar.
> 
> 
> ...


Hay que ser muy idiota para no darse cuenta que el fracaso es siempre una opcion... pero hay que ser el doble de idiota para decirlo.

Solo los mediocres se empeñan en recalcar lo obvio.

----------


## Ella

por eso yo siempre digo:

Gracias, seleccion natural - VIVA LOS PREMIOS DARWIN 
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vamos a ver Kirk, que parece que no te enteras de nada.

Cualquiera puede dedicar esfuerzos ímprobos a realizar alguna tarea y alcanzar distintos tipos de calidades en dicha realización: Desde la nulidad hasta la maestría. Su esfuerzo será siempre digno de elogio (especialmente en los casos en los que se tenga menos habilidad para ello, sea cual sea el resultado conseguido) pero no siempre se peude conseguir aquello que se pretende. El ser humano tiene sus límites y cada ser humano tiene unos límites en cada cosa diferentes a los de los demás.

Hay gente que no vale para la magia como los hay que no valen para la pintura, para la música, para el baile, para el atletismo, para.............

El fracaso es una opción si se tira la toalla en algo antes de haber hecho todo lo posible. Eso es bien cierto. Hacer todo lo posible por conseguir algo y no lograrlo no es un fracaso, es una limitación. Recuerdo el caso de un nadador de nomeacuerdoelpaís, que en las últimas olimpiadas tardó más de dos minutos (y casi se ahoga) en nadar lo que otros hicieron en unos pocos segundos. ¿Es un fracasado? Para nada! Nadó hasta el límite de sus posibilidades. ¿Llegará a ser campeón olímpico de natación dedicándo todo el esfuerzo posible? NO! ¿pór qué tanta rotundidad? Porque, por su edad y su falta de preparación es demasiado tarde para llegar a ser un campeón olímpico. SErá un deportista digno de todo elogio, pero no llegará a campeón olímpico. Y, por supuesto, no es un fracasado.

----------


## eldavy

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo  con la mayoría, con matices.

Mi opinión es que en cualquier persona puede llegar a tener éxito en cualquier tipo de arte si adquiere los conocimientos necesarios y trabaja en ellos.

Por contra, cada arte requiere unas cualidades específicas que si no son innatas resulta muy difícil adquirirlas.

Para mí es la diferencia entre los artistas "buenos" y los "excepcionales".

También hay artistas con cualidades innatas que no llegan a ser excepcionales por falta de trabajo.

----------


## Kirk

Bueno...

Todos alguna vez nos propusimos algo, mucho, poco, casi nada.... pero fallamos... todos conocemos a alguien que se ha propuesto algo "con su alma" y ha fallado... practicamente de eso se trata la vida... y como bien dijo Magic O'Malley, no son perdedores, de ninguna manera.

Todas las personas que participan y/o leen este foro, son personas interesadas en la magia, y supongo que la mayoría es o quiere convertirse en mago... con todo lo que esto implica.

Yo, como varios aqui creo que no... no todos valen para el arte de la magia... asi como un ciego no puedo pintar, y un sordo no puede componer música... ¿pero ayuda en algo decirlo... y justo aqui?

Quiero pedir disculpas si por ahi me excedi anteriormente... este tema me toca mucho, ya que yo sufro problemas de frustración.

----------


## ignoto

Si que ayuda.

Yo padezco de amusia. Jamás en la vida seré músico. No importa el empeño que ponga.

Si alguien empieza a empeñarse en aprender magia pero carece de las cualidades necesarias, lo único que conseguirá es frustrarse viendo como los demás triunfan dónde él solamente consigue hallar un muro infranqueable.

Si se le muestran a tiempo las limitaciones, puede dirigir su esfuerzo en otra dirección mas productiva. Puede ser un magnífico pintor, actor, músico o proxéneta si le dedica a ello el esfuerzo que estaría desperdiciando en la magia.

Y al contrario. Si uno sabe que el carisma es un factor de éxito procurará averiguar si lo posee y en qué grado con la intención de potenciarlo y aumentar así su capacidad de comunicar magia.

----------


## swaze

> El fracaso es una opción si se tira la toalla en algo antes de haber hecho todo lo posible. Eso es bien cierto. Hacer todo lo posible por conseguir algo y no lograrlo no es un fracaso, es una limitación. Recuerdo el caso de un nadador de nomeacuerdoelpaís, que en las últimas olimpiadas tardó más de dos minutos (y casi se ahoga) en nadar lo que otros hicieron en unos pocos segundos. ¿Es un fracasado? Para nada! Nadó hasta el límite de sus posibilidades. ¿Llegará a ser campeón olímpico de natación dedicándo todo el esfuerzo posible? NO! ¿pór qué tanta rotundidad? Porque, por su edad y su falta de preparación es demasiado tarde para llegar a ser un campeón olímpico. SErá un deportista digno de todo elogio, pero no llegará a campeón olímpico. Y, por supuesto, no es un fracasado.


también influye mucho el detalle de que en nomeacuerdoelpaís no tenían piscinas....

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que no todo el mundo podrá dedicarse profesionalmente a la magia, y fijaos que digo profesionalmente porque considero que por muy mal que se te de algo, si te esfuerzas y te aplicas conseguirás unos mínimos resultados, que en este caso puede que no sirvan para montar un espectáculo, pero seguro que si para sorprender a parientes en una tarde cualquiera.

----------


## Ella

> también influye mucho el detalle de que en nomeacuerdoelpaís no tenían piscinas....
> .


piscinas olimpicas, no tenian piscinas olimpicas

----------


## zarkov

Por seguir repitiendo.

La frustración existe y existirá siempre. NO se puede conseguir todo lo que uno se propone aunque le ponga TODO lo que hay que ponerle. Y no es sólo un problema de capacidad física, hay más cosas. Influye hasta la luna. Influye la suerte. Influye, en fin, la propia vida.
Hay que saber y asumir que es posible el fracaso y además es probable que se produzca. La diferencia es que si estamos preparados para ello no supondrá un problema y por el contrario servirá como lección para ser más realista con las metas (que es una dura lección que se aprende con el tiempo y la experiencia).
Cuando oigo decir que nada es imposible si te lo propones me suena a manual barato de autoayuda que puede tener su utilidad, no lo dudo, pero que las más de las veces es una milonga pachanguera. Me siento como si me llamaran torpe o poco trabajador por no haber conseguido las metas que me marqué cuando era un adolescente y no sabía de la misa la media.

A la gente que cree a pies juntillas todo este rollo de la superación con el esfuerzo se le suele caer el techo del sombrajo a la primera dificultad y entonces la frustración pesa como una losa.
Una dosis adecuada de realismo siempre es buena.

Y viva Darwin.

----------


## eldavy

> A la gente que cree a pies juntillas todo este rollo de la superación con el esfuerzo se le suele caer el techo del sombrajo a la primera dificultad y entonces la frustración pesa como una losa.
> 
> Una dosis adecuada de realismo siempre es buena.
> 
> Y viva Darwin.


Me han llamado la atención estos párrafos.

Estoy contigo en el primero porque, generalmente el creerse a pies juntillas cualquier teoría acaba llevando a la frustración.
Sin embargo, creo que en el momento en que surge una dificultad cuando uno se está esforzando, es el momento de reflexionar sobre si el esfuerzo es suficiente, si el tiempo de esfuerzo es suficiente y si merece la pena el esfuerzo que requiere alcanzar los resultados pretendidos, donde entraría en juego esa dosis de realismo.

Y por supuesto, viva Darwin.  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Un huevo.

Marrón.

Crudo.




Etc.

----------


## BITTOR

Yo creo que cada uno nace con unas cualidades determinadas y despues las va descubriendo con el tiempo decidiendo cuales va a desarrollar mas y cuales menos, pero todos somos diferentes. Yo soy un paquete dibujando y me encantaria saber dibujar bien y puede que algun dia pueda hacerlo decentemente pero no he nacido con esa cualidad. 
Para el tema de ser mago creo que con la unica cualidad con la que hay que nacer es la capacidad de proyectar estados de animo; hay que ser buen actor y mejor comunicador. Por eso como dice Ignoto hay magos que caen tan bien, porque saben proyectar, saben hacer que sientas lo que ellos quieren que sientas. Pero vamos que es mi opinion. Un saludo.

----------


## ne0_

Pues yo creo que si te gusta lo suficiente algo, con empeño puedes llegar a ser lo bastante bueno...
Ejemplos extremos hay de ambos casos tanto de gente que lo intenta y no llega, como de gente con limitaciones que consigue cosas extraordinarias a base de voluntad. 



> Si se le muestran a tiempo las limitaciones, puede dirigir su esfuerzo en otra dirección mas productiva. Puede ser un magnífico pintor, actor, músico o proxéneta si le dedica a ello el esfuerzo que estaría desperdiciando en la magia.


¿Por que producir mas en otra direccion si lo que realmente le gusta es la magia, aunque no pueda vivir de ella?. 

Yo no creo en ese carisma innato, logicamente unos tendran mas que otros, y presentaran mejor(entretendran, atraeran mas y lo que ello conlleve), pero no creo que sea algo infranqueable ni mejorable.

Logicamente no hablo de ser el mejor en nada, los ejemplos de olimpiadas me parecen extremos, por muy buenos que son (casi)todos solo puede ganar uno.
Si como comentaba "zen" solo te comparas contigo mismo, puede que no vivas de la magia pero mejoraras haciendo lo que te gusta.
saludos

----------


## zarkov

> Si como comentaba "zen" solo te comparas contigo mismo, puede que no vivas de la magia pero mejoraras haciendo lo que te gusta.
> saludos


"Si te comparas contigo mismo siempre saldrás ganando.
Si te comparas con otro siempre saldrás perdiendo".

Confusio.

----------


## josep

No encontraba la palabra adecuada. Ahora ya la sé.

Es carisma. Ahi está el truco. Es lo más importante...

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

> Confusio.


Creia que eras madrileño y ahora resulta que eres "andalú".

----------


## ignoto

> No encontraba la palabra adecuada. Ahora ya la sé.
> 
> Es carisma. Ahi está el truco. Es lo más importante...
> 
> Un saludo


Solamente he mencionado esa palabra tres o cuatro veces en este hilo.

Es lógico que no la encontraras.

----------


## CeReuS

> Solamente he mencionado esa palabra tres o cuatro veces en este hilo.
> 
> Es lógico que no la encontraras.


Jajajaja, ya, es dificil encontrar una palabra cada más de 200 xD

Ignoto, he leido otros posts tuyos, y me encanta como contestas xD muchas veces me rio nu montón por tus contestaciones ( cuando son de broma )

Y por lo demas... si, es muy importante el carisma...

Una preguntita :P ¿Una persona, como puede aunmentar su carisma?

----------


## zarkov

Mira en tiendamagia, viene en paquetes de seis y de doce.

En serio ahora. Se puede cultivar aunque diga Ignoto que se tiene o no se tiene.
Los expertos en cultivar carisma cobran una pasta y son pocos, así que...

----------


## BITTOR

No puede. Es una cualidad innata. Se tiene o no se tiene, y el que haya nacido con ella podra desarrollarla. Habra gente que haya nacido con mas carisma y gente con menos. Es como el que tiene sentido del humor y el que no.

----------


## zarkov

Por concretar, que esto del carisma es interesante y yo soy de los que piensan que se puede cultivar:

Personajes históricos con carisma para analizar a ver si se nace con ello o se puede cultivar.

----------


## Chema78

Por supuesto que se puede cultivar!!

Alguien se acuerda de Aznar en la oposición? 
Parecia el mas pringao de los pringaos! y os acordaís de Aznar en la epoca en la que tenía mayoría absoluta? Parecia otra persona hay se ve que hay un trabajo grande en este sentido.
No me viene a la cabeza otro ejemplo pero seguro que de este estilo hay mas de uno!



Nota aclaratoria: odio a Aznar!!!

----------


## shark

pues nada: a ver:


siiiii todos podeis ser unos magos maravillosos, porque todos sois especiales y esas cosas, no hay inutiles ni torpes entre vosotros. Benditos seais.


Con dios.  :twisted:

----------


## rafa cama

¿Cuál es el objetivo que se puede o no alcanzar? ¿Fama éxito y dinero? Eso no es un objetivo. Son premios que pueden (o no) darse. Ahora, si el objetivo es llegar a hacer magia lo mejor posible, por supuesto que es alcanzable.

Por poner un ejemplo de otro arte, CUALQUIERA (y estoy dispuesto a apostarme dinero a ello) con tal de que tenga todos los dedos (o la mayor parte) y no tenga una enfermedad degenerativa, y posea una inteligencia normalita (pero que muy normalita) es capaz de aprender a tocar la guitarra hasta un nivel bastante bueno. Ocho años, a tres horas diarias de práctica seria, guiada por un profesor, y acaba siendo un máquina. Ahora, repito. TRES HORAS DIARIAS. Que duelan las manos. Que se sufra. Que no nos rindamos. Que no tengamos prisa, pero no nos tomemos pausas. Y estudiando, no tocando (que no es lo mismo). ¿Que no tiene oido? Si no es sordo, puede educarse. Que no es muy diestro con las manos, ya lo será. Que no transmite nada... ya irá aprendiendo a transmitir, a encontrar su estilo. Y si no son ocho años, serán diez, o doce. ¡O quince! Pero que llega a tocar bien, pero bien... vamos, garantizado.

Ahora, hay que currárselo. Y mucho. Y puede que nunca actúe en público. ¿Es eso un fracaso? El hecho de que nunca vaya a dar un concierto, ¿significa que debería dedicarse mejor a otra cosa? ¿Por qué?

¿Quiénes somos nosotros, ni nadie, para decirle a nadie que no haga algo, porque no va a llegar, o sí, o lo que sea? Que cada cual haga lo que le dé la gana. Y si se esfuerza, y pelea, y se informa, y estudia, y contacta con gente que le aconseje bien, obtendrá resultados. Resultados en cuanto a lograr objetivos personales. No me refiero a ser el mejor del mundo, ni quizás a actuar en público.

Con constancia, no todo el mundo se hará rico, ni famoso. Pero puede llegar a ser un mago correcto. O un guitarrista correcto. O un lo-que-sea correcto. si no hay incapacitaciones físicas o mentales para ello. Por cierto, que el ejemplo del síndrome de Down no me ha gustado un pelo.

¿Que no hay carisma? Francamente... es cuestión de estudiarse y dejarse aconsejar. No hace falta ser Tamariz. A lo mejor con ser alguien educado y amable que presente sus juegos con cariño, consigue transmitir. No al nivel de una estrella mundial, a lo mejor sólo cuando está cómodo entre amigos. Pero es que ese no es el tema.

Leches, a mi hay algunos magos famosos de los que la gente dice (entre ella gente del foro) que tienen un gran carisma y a mi me parecen falsos y sobreactuados, o que tienen la gracia en vete a saber donde. Y están en la cima. Y otros sin tanto éxito a lo mejor tienen un saber estar que me encanta. El carisma es algo muy "personal".

Otra cosa, ¿Acaso no sabéis manejar al público mejor ahora que cuando empezasteis? ¿Tenéis más "carisma", o más bien habéis ido cogiendo confianza y recursos?

Y si lo valoramos todo en función del dinero o la fama que se obtenga, entonces claro. Mi familia tendrá razón. Estoy tirando el dinero que me gasto en magia. Ya lo digo yo, no hace falta que me lo diga nadie.

Eso es un materialismo muy triste.

Pero claro, esta es sólo mi opinión.

Si me dijérias "no todo el mundo vale para cirujano", ahí sí.

Saludines.

----------


## swaze

> ¿Cuál es el objetivo que se puede o no alcanzar? ¿Fama éxito y dinero? Eso no es un objetivo. Son premios que pueden (o no) darse. Ahora, si el objetivo es llegar a hacer magia lo mejor posible, por supuesto que es alcanzable.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo de otro arte, CUALQUIERA (y estoy dispuesto a apostarme dinero a ello) con tal de que tenga todos los dedos (o la mayor parte) y no tenga una enfermedad degenerativa, y posea una inteligencia normalita (pero que muy normalita) es capaz de aprender a tocar la guitarra hasta un nivel bastante bueno. Ocho años, a tres horas diarias de práctica seria, guiada por un profesor, y acaba siendo un máquina. Ahora, repito. TRES HORAS DIARIAS. Que duelan las manos. Que se sufra. Que no nos rindamos. Que no tengamos prisa, pero no nos tomemos pausas. Y estudiando, no tocando (que no es lo mismo). ¿Que no tiene oido? Si no es sordo, puede educarse. Que no es muy diestro con las manos, ya lo será. Que no transmite nada... ya irá aprendiendo a transmitir, a encontrar su estilo. Y si no son ocho años, serán diez, o doce. ¡O quince! Pero que llega a tocar bien, pero bien... vamos, garantizado.
> 
> Ahora, hay que currárselo. Y mucho. Y puede que nunca actúe en público. ¿Es eso un fracaso? El hecho de que nunca vaya a dar un concierto, ¿significa que debería dedicarse mejor a otra cosa? ¿Por qué?
> 
> ¿Quiénes somos nosotros, ni nadie, para decirle a nadie que no haga algo, porque no va a llegar, o sí, o lo que sea? Que cada cual haga lo que le dé la gana. Y si se esfuerza, y pelea, y se informa, y estudia, y contacta con gente que le aconseje bien, obtendrá resultados. Resultados en cuanto a lograr objetivos personales. No me refiero a ser el mejor del mundo, ni quizás a actuar en público.
> 
> Con constancia, no todo el mundo se hará rico, ni famoso. Pero puede llegar a ser un mago correcto. O un guitarrista correcto. O un lo-que-sea correcto. si no hay incapacitaciones físicas o mentales para ello. Por cierto, que el ejemplo del síndrome de Down no me ha gustado un pelo.
> ...


Te acepto la apuesta (¿de cuanto hablamos?) xD tienes ante ti, al ejemplo vivo de que por mucho que puedas esforzarte siempre habrá algo para lo que seras negado, en mi caso la música. Me encanta, me chifla horrores, ahora bien por mucho que me esfuerce en aprender a tocar la guitarra( créeme estuve 3 años con ello y me llegaron a sangrar los dedos, cosa normal según me dijeron) jamás conseguiré sacar un atisbo de música, porque carezco de ritmo (en realidad tengo, pero el mismo que tendría un pato mareado con equipo de buceo y los ojos vendados) por lo tanto solo soy capaz de emitir notas con mi guitarra que aunque lo haga perfecto, jamás serán una canción.

P.D: ya luego te doy los datos para que me hagas un giro postal   :Wink:

----------


## CeReuS

Vale, muchas gracias... 

Me abeis aclarado un poco de la duda que tenia :S

Un saludo.

----------


## BITTOR

Rafa yo tengo dos amigos que tocan el piano y los dos son buenisimos, pero uno transmite y el otro no. De hecho me atrebo a decir que el que no trasmite sabe mas piano que el otro, pero es eso, una maquina tocando el piano, no trasmite. Sin embargo el otro te pone los pelos de punta, lo vive y se emociona y te lo trasmite. No es cuestion de habilidad ni de torpeza.
Esa gente que dices que si le aconsejan bien y lo estudian pueden cultivar el carisma, yo creo que mas bien desarrollan lo que ya tienen; lo perfeccionan. El que no tiene madera de actor nunca va a poder ser actor.

Y ahora otra cosa que queria decir; que ninguno se piense que porque digo esto es porque tengo un carisma y unas cualidades tremendas porque no es asi, cada uno hace lo que puede y explota sus dotes al maximo, pero hay que ser realistas.

----------


## Cuasimago

Yo quise ser músico... Y lo soy.
Quise ser padre... Y lo soy
Quise aprender a pintar... Y pinto.
Quise tener una empresa... Y la tengo (cinco más quedaron en el camino)
Quise aprender magia... y estoy en ello.

Si algo me diferencia del resto de la gente, tal vez sea mi capacidad de sacrificio y organización. Además de mi tesón en mi trabajo.

Hasta ahora, todo lo que me he propuesto lo he conseguido. Unas cosas las he conseguido sin esfuerzo y en otras he sudado sangre, pero soy un tio normal, con mis limitaciones y todo eso, y si yo puedo, cualquiera puede.

He visto gente con Sindrome de Down, actuando en el cine, o presentando eventos. ¿Matias Prats lo hace mejor?. Posiblemente, pero eso no quiere decir que ellos no puedan hacerlo también o que no valgan.

Hay gente que pinta con los piés o la boca. De hecho, hay una Paraolimpiada para gente con discapacidades.

Una persona que no tiene piernas, nunca podrá correr mas que Carl Lewis. Pero siempre puede correr más que otra persona que tampoco tenga piernas. Aunque sea en una silla de ruedas.
Rene Lavand es muy bueno., pero nunca será el más rapido del mundo haciendo mezclas americanas.

Al carisma, en el mundo del flamenco se le llama "Duende". ¿Tiene duende el "pollito de California"?. El hecho de haber nacido fuera de la patria del flamenco, y haber crecido hablando otro idioma, hace que también tenga sus limitaciones. Evidentemente nunca será como Camarón.

Aqui no se debate si se puede llegar a ser el mejor mago del mundo (Que se puede) sino, si se vale o no para una cosa.

*Manolo* quiso ser mujer...
Ahora se llama *Bibi Andersen*

*No hay nadie más sordo que quien no quiere oir.*

----------


## AceOfSpades

habrase visto tío más normal que Michael Ammar y el tío es un encanto.

Por supuesto que se puede mejorar, es como todo en la vida. Con mucho ensayo, estar a lo que la gente le gusta y a los que no. Simplemente consiste en centrar tus esfuerzos en observar las reacciones, ver mucha magia con un ojo crítico. Analizar qué te gusta de este mago, que te gusta de este otro.

Para mi gusto, cuando alguien ama la magia y va pasando por todos estos sitios, termina presentando bien. Otra cosa es que haya gente que no sepa analizar sus actuaciones, más conformista, o con menos don de gentes. Ahí la base es más débil, más camino por recorrer, pero más grande es la recompensa luego!

----------


## ne0_

> El que no tiene madera de actor nunca va a poder ser actor.


Algo offtopic pero dire que no estoy nada de acuerdo.

----------


## Zen

Matizo, antes no me expliqué bien, a ver si ahora lo consigo:
Estoy en desacuerdo con los que afirman "Hay que ser realista" ¿realista?....¿de que realidad?¿de la tuya?  Soy maestro de artes marciales basicamente karate tanto de niños como de adultos, tengo alumnos que han comenzado con 60 años cumplidos, sin hacer deporte en su vida pero su ilusion era aprender karate, agarrotados, sin movilidad sin coordinacion, nadie apostaría un euro por ellos...5 años despues alguno es cinturon negro y parece otra persona fisica y psicologicamente y otros estan en camino, en cambio otros mas jovenes y con "mas condiciones" desertaron por el camino. 
*Evidentemente todos no vamos a ser campeones del mundo* o si dije que puedes conseguir lo que te propongas y tu proposito es volar como un pajaro...pues, como que no. (Bueeeeno algun mago si....y superman :? ) Todo depende en gran medida del concepto de EXITO que tengamos cada uno.
Generalmente se conoce como una persona de éxito aquel que sobresale del resto, en su empresa, en un deporte, en un arte...e incluso llega a ser el "mejor" o campeón del mundo.
Yo me refiero a otro tipo de exito, que nada tiene que ver con el que conocemos. *Para mi, una persona que se esfuerza en algo y consigue en unos meses ser tan solo un 10% mejor que cuando comenzó ES UNA PERSONA DE EXITO*. Es solo cuestion de un tiempo que sea 100% mejor, si sigue poniendo la constancia y el empeño. Lo que uno consigue en 5 años otro necesita 10, o incluso no llegará nunca al nivel del primero...pero ¿que mas da? ¿hablamos de ser todos campeones del mundo? NO. Cuando dije que cada persona puede ser lo que se proponga no me refería a eso, o a vencer al "vecino" o ser mejor que fulanito, sino a PROPONERSE SER MEJOR DE LO QUE ES HOY,...y eso estoy convencido que cualquiera puede serlo. Conozco personas que pinta con los pies o la boca lienzos preciosos o hay miles de ejemplos de personas "normales" que han conseguido logros extraordinarios, para la sociedad, o incluso para ellos mismos. Nada tiene de alentador que nos digan y nos repitan nuestras "limitaciones" porque la mayor parte de las veces (no todas, esta claro) no son reales, estan solo en nuestra cabeza y el problema es que nos las creemos cada vez más. Basta que alguien a quien respetamos crea en nosotros para que se produzcan cambios increibles. Otro ejemplo personal: Cuando viene una madre de un alumno nuevo (un niño) y me pregunta "¿que tal va pepito?"...y antes de que le conteste me dice"Yo se que no va a llegar a nada, porque no se le dan bien los deportes, y ademas todos los profesores suyos me dicen que no se concentra en nada y es muy despistado"...y lo peor de todo es que el niño ¡ESTA MIRANDO Y ESCUCHANDO ATENTAMENTE!.. la informacion que recibe es: "no valgo para nada, soy un desastre...me lo dicen todos"...vamos a ver señora, si las personas que teoricamente más le quieren, tienen semejantes espectativas de él, ¿como pensais que va a reaccionar ese niño?¿cual va a ser su patron de comportamiento? ...estamos en lo mismo, ese niño no será campeon del mundo pero si puede ser un mejor "él mismo", y con relativo poco tiempo he visto cambios de actitud, coordinacion, velocidad de reaccion, autoimagen extraordinarios en chavales, tan solo porque una persona, su profe de karate creyó y cree en él. ..y sinceramente esa educación me gustaría que dieran a mi hijo sus profesores, porque sacar defectos y limitaciones es muy comodo y lo sabemos hacer todos.
 Otra cosa, creo que vivimos en una sociedad que Hiper-valora cualidades como por ejemplo la inteligencia (esta claro que si la tenemos mejor), pero cada vez hay mas "inteligentes" vagos, no realizados o infelices. Otras cualidades como el tesón, la constancia, el compromiso y la capacidad de volverse a levantar ante las adversidades, son mucho mas importantes a mi parecer que la inteligencia....
y ahora si pido perdon, porque creo que me he pasao de rollero. Un abrazo a todos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Zen, absolutamente de acuerdo contigo. 



> (...) el tesón, la constancia, el compromiso y la capacidad de volverse a levantar ante las adversidades, son mucho mas importantes a mi parecer que la inteligencia....


Sin duda. Esas cualidades son imprescindibles para superarse a uno mismo. Pueden no ser suficientes para ser el mejor, pero, cual es nuestra meta, hacer magia, ilusionar o... ser conseguir un primer premio nacional o mundial?

En mi opinión, el practicar un arte tiene como fin expresar sentimientos y emociones, comunicar algo que llevamos dentro, usando un medio determinado, e intentando provocar una emoción o vivencia emotiva en el destinatario. Yo creo que esto está al alcance de todo el mundo.

----------


## Kirk

Tal cual.

----------


## rafa cama

Gracias a las últimas aportaciones, que han expresado lo que quería yo decir mejor de lo que he sido capaz.

Otra cosa. Aquí se ha hablado de "aptitudes innatas", de "tener madera", etc.

¿Sabéis una cosa? El tener mejores aptitudes para algo no siempre es mejor. Es curioso. Yo he sido profesor de guitarra, y me he encontrado en ocasiones con la siguiente situación: Dos alumnos. Uno con una facilidad tremenda. Otro al que cualquier cosa se le hacía un mundo. En los primeros meses, obviamente, el progreso del primero era espectacular con respecto al del segundo. Pero el segundo se había acostumbrado a trabajar, no se rendía, y poco a poco iba progresando. Cuando el primero empezó a encontrarse con técnicas que requerían trabajo, se estancó. No estaba acostumbrado a trabajar. Tres años después, el segundo tocaba mucho mejor que el primero.

En mi opinión, si consideramos que 100 es el máximo que se puede conseguir, a lo mejor las aptitudes corresponden a un nivel de 30, y el esfuerzo a un 70. Eso significa que alguien con unas aptitudes de 30 y mucho esfuerzo, puede llegar a 100. PEro si no trabaja, se quedará en el 30. Alguien sin aptitudes especiales, pero con ganas de esforzarse, puede llegar a un 70. Quizás no pueda aspirar al 100, pero un 70 ya es un notable. Y superará a muchos con unas aptitudes innatas espectaculares, pero que no quieran esforzarse tanto.

Por cierto, la frase "El que no tenga madera de actor, no puede ser actor" o algo así... yo pienso que con trabajo (y un buen director de escena) quizás no se pueda llegar a ser el actor principal de una superproducción, pero seguro que se puede llegar a defender un personaje secundario en una obra de aficionados, sin desentonar (yo no tengo nada de madera de actor, y he hecho obras en las que he cumplido, sin "salirme", pero he cumplido).

Lo que tenemos que valorar es si estamos dispuestos a esforzarnos al máximo por mejorar, a trabajar con ilusión, y trabajar duro. Y a buscar a aquellos que saben más que nosotros para guiarnos.

En fin, nada más de momento, saludines.

Ah, y a swaze: Una pena que no vivas en Madrid, si no te aceptaba la apuesta y te demostraba que tengo razón. En un año seguro que ibas a ser capaz de hacer tus pinitos.

Saludines.

----------


## ignoto

A mi me gustaría mucho aprender a tocar la guitarra.
No me importaría dedicarle horas. :(

----------


## shark

a mi me gustaria ser más inteligente, porque guapo ya soy.

pero rapidito eh, nada de hecharle horas. :twisted:

----------


## swaze

> a mi me gustaria ser más inteligente, porque guapo ya soy.
> 
> pero rapidito eh, nada de hecharle horas. :twisted:


inteligente no se, pero listo ya eres un rato....xD (rapidito dice...)

----------


## Mago Manè

Oye t todo el mundo vale para actor porno?  :shock:  Por preguntar

----------


## zarkov

Ese es el caso en el que se necesita tener dotes y madera, mucha madera   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

> Oye t todo el mundo vale para actor porno?  :shock:  Por preguntar


Tú no vales.

La talla mínima son seis centímetros en posición chupi lerendi.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Matizo, antes no me expliqué bien, a ver si ahora lo consigo:
> Estoy en desacuerdo con ....... son mucho mas importantes a mi parecer que la inteligencia....
> y ahora si pido perdon, porque creo que me he pasao de rollero. Un abrazo a todos


Vamos a ver si retomamos todos el inicio:

¿Todo el mundo vale par ala magia?

La respuesta es contundente: NO.

Porque la magia (y aquí volveríamos a hilos antiguos sobre lo que es o no es la magia) es, y condenso a modo de titular, la transmisión de una ilusión. Todo el mundo, salvo por impedimentos físicos insuperables (aunque hay varios casos de magos impedidos físicamente), puede aprender la mecánica de un juego y su charla. Pero no por ello va a ser capaz, en su vida, de transmitir magia. NO, NO y NO!!!! Ojalá todos pudiéramos llegar un día a transmitir realmente la magia. Pero la verdadera magia la transmiten unos pocos elegidos. Otros podemos llegar a hacerla amena y cercana a la verdadera magia. Pero los hay que, por mucho empeño que pongan, jamás llegarán a ello. Nunca alcanzarán el carisma del que se ha hablado, o el ritmo, o..... Hay que conjugar muchos elementos y no siempre es posible.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Es bastante obvio que no todo el mundo vale para todo, sólo hace falta oirme cantar.... y no creo que la magia sea una excepción. 

Eso sí, la mayoría sólo somos aficionados y para ser aficionado todo el mundo es apto, si uno se lo pasa bien entrenando y consigue sus pequeños éxitos con la magia, ya se puede dar por satisfecho.

Tal vez quien menos valga para la magia sea el que no tiene la fuerza de voluntad para entrenar y se vaya a sentir frustrado cada cinco minutos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Es bastante obvio que no todo el mundo vale para todo, sólo hace falta oirme cantar.... y no creo que la magia sea una excepción.


Ejemplo inválido porque.......: A quién basta oir cantar es a mí. Mi padre decía "Hijo mío, cantas poco......... pero desagradable"

Pero el ejemplo es *ROTUNDAMENTE VÁLIDO*. Me sé las letras de muchas canciones, tengo sentido del ritmo y de cuándo va cada sílaba, HE IDO A CLASES DE CANTO, puedo tocar el piano y la guitarra con cierta calidad pero jamás mi canto será aceptable o aguantable. Tengo una buena voz para la radio 8dicen mis oyentes) pero para cantar PUAG!!!!!!!

Vamos que 'Se tiene o no se tiene'.

----------


## ignoto

Para hacer magia, hay que transmitir magia y no todo el mundo es capaz.

Para ejecutar un juego de magia todo el mundo vale. Con tesón, constancia y estudio puedes presentar cualquier juego.

La diferencia es que hasta el profano mas aburrido distinguirá entre "el que le hace un truco" y el que "hace magia".

Y es imposible expresar la diferencia con palabras, por eso es un arte.

Como cualquier arte, con constancia, tesón y estudio se pueden dominar las técnicas.

Conozco un estudiante de bellas artes que tiene en el comedor de su casa una copia perfecta del retrato de Carlos III que pintó D. Francisco de Goya.

La copia es técnicamente perfecta... salvo por un detalle. A la suya le falta "vida" (según sus propias palabras), un "algo" indefinible que hace que a primera vista la distingas del original.

Mi amigo (nos conocemos muchos años) tiene que desperdiciar su perfecta técnica como director comercial de una fábrica de cartonajes. No tiene "arte".

----------


## Cuasimago

> puedo tocar el piano y la guitarra con cierta calidad pero jamás mi canto será aceptable o aguantable


Eso mismo lo ha dicho *Joaquin Sabina* miles de veces.  :D  :D

----------


## Zen

> puedo tocar el piano y la guitarra con cierta calidad pero jamás mi canto será aceptable o aguantable
> 			
> 		
> 
> Eso mismo lo ha dicho *Joaquin Sabina* miles de veces.  :D  :D


Je je, es cierto ....y Louis Armstrong   :D

----------


## Zen

> Iniciado por Zen
> 
> Matizo, antes no me expliqué bien, a ver si ahora lo consigo:
> Estoy en desacuerdo con ....... son mucho mas importantes a mi parecer que la inteligencia....
> y ahora si pido perdon, porque creo que me he pasao de rollero. Un abrazo a todos
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver si retomamos todos el inicio:
> 
> ...


...y tantos elementos. Hasta el propio espectador, cada uno de ellos, es un elemento. Tu puedes ser el mago mas carismatico del mundo y te aseguro que habrá alguien (mas de uno) a quien le caeras gordo y no te soportará. ¿Crees que tamariz cae bien y transmite a todo el mundo?
Asi que "el carisma" "el arte" que hablas es tan subjetivo que mejor no juzgar si otra persona lo tiene o no lo tiene (y por favor abstenerse de afirmar que como no ha nacido con ello, nunca lo conseguirá)...por mucho enfasis que pongamos en la afirmación, solo será una mera opinión personal.

----------


## BITTOR

Bueno yo creo que se me ha entendido a medias; yo no he hablado de limitaciones fisicas de ningun tipo, de hecho como ya habeis comentado con algunas de ellas se han logrado grandes hazañas; pero aqui se habla de trasmitir y de proyectar, no de que alguien sea mas habilidoso que otro o tenga mas facilidad para hacer cosas que otro; esto como habeis comentado dependera de cada persona y del esfuerzo que haga despues cada uno. Pero Zen, tu te encontraras con gente que hace katas como una maquina y gente que de verdad transmite cuando las realiza, y todo esto no tiene nada que ver como ya he dicho antes con la realizacion tecnica. Esto siempre a sido asi, como al que se le da bien contar chistes y al que no o mira tambien el ejemplo que ha puesto Ignoto de su amigo de bellas artes. Hay artistas muy frios y que no te dicen nada y artistas que consiguen emocionarte; esa es la gran diferencia. Pero como ya he comentado esto no tiene nada que ver con la capacidad tecnica, limitaciones fisicas u otras aptitudes fisicas. Ni por supuesto se puede comparar a Tamariz con Michael Ammar, no tiene nada que ver el caracter o estilo de cada uno al presentar con su capacidad para trasmitir; no confundamos las cosas. Un saludo.

----------


## zarkov

Vamos a ver Zen, creo que estás poniéndote muy radical (con todo el cariño del mundo). 
Expones tu punto de vista, muy respetable claro, pero comentas vaguedades y concretas poco. Hablas de cosas ideales pero no pones ejemplos reales. Hablas de tu dedicación a las artes marciales y pones algún ejemplo que parece sacado del manual de Dianética. No sé tu edad ni tu paso por la vida, pero desde luego que la vida real no es como tú y otros dicen, para nada.

Si alguien dice: "Puedes llegar hasta donde quieras sólo con proponértelo" te está metiendo un gol de tres pares de narices. Otra cosa es que alguien te explique que debes ajustar tus metas a tus capacidades y sobre todo a tus posibilidades, es decir, estar pensando en lo que quieres hacer pero con los pies en el suelo. Tener claro dónde quieres llegar y saber cuánto debes invertir en ello para conseguir el resultado que te propones es la estrategia necesaria para afrontar de una forma madura el desarrollo de las inquietudes de una persona.

Si se dice alegrementre que es cosa de poner el esfuerzo necesario, automáticamente se genera una enorme frustración en aquellas personas que no han conseguido cumplir sus propias espectativas.
Pero vamos, que esto es algo reconocido en los entornos profesionales competentes, quizá en los foros de magia o en los foros informáticos no se conozcan estas cosas. ¿Hay alguien que se dedique al mentoring, a los recursos humanos o a la psicología en esta casa?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> puedo tocar el piano y la guitarra con cierta calidad pero jamás mi canto será aceptable o aguantable
> 			
> 		
> 
> Eso mismo lo ha dicho *Joaquin Sabina* miles de veces.  :D  :D


No te equivoques... tiene la voz rota, pero en sus inicios sonaba bien, sin desafinar. Yo no afino ni pa dios! ¿Entiendes el matiz?   :Wink:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...David Blaine a nacido con un arte en el cuerpo... y miralo, mago de renombre...ah! que este no vale? pues cual es el que trasmite magia a todo el mundo que ve sus juegos? Para mi bochorno, mi mujer se durmió al final de un espectaculo de Tamariz, justo cuando hacía un juego que según él es el que mas le gustaba hacer.
A muchos les deja indiferente una pintura de Picaso o Miró o Tapies (el pintor). Cuantos de los cuadros que teneis en vuestras casas son de pintores de renombre (y reconodido arte) y cuantos son de aficionados paisajistas que venden sus telas en ferias de pintura? ...y no estais encantados con ellos?
...que si uno hace magia de forma decente, entreteniendo y creando asombro, para mi es un mago. Y eso está al alcance de cualquiera que le ponga ganas.

----------


## zarkov

A nadie deja indiferente el Guernica, a nadie.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Manel: ME MOLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Kal-El

Como diria Pacotillo (un viejo personaje televisivo) ¡¡¡QUE BUEN TEEEEMA!!!

Considero que algunas de la respuestas han salido desde la experiencia que hayamos tenido, por lo cual voy a tratar de dar un "vuelo de Copperfield" sobre el tema y decir lo que veo y que obviamente puede ser compartido o no.

Primero y principal, creo que lo que le pasa a *Leonidas* es falta de apoyo del entorno, como asi tambien carecer de "verdaderas ganas". El tema es a donde quiere llegar el.

Comparto en un 90% con los que dicen que no todos son aptos para ser magos, pero convenganos que todos podemos hacer magia o mejor dicho hacer "trucos", si no, no se entenderia la cantidad de gente que ingresa al foro (que cada vez son mas), sin presentarse, ni ver las normas ni otras importantes nimiedades,  simplemente para saber como se hace determinado efecto. 

La mayoria de los que estamos en este foro, profesionales, principiantes o aficionados, contamos con esa cuota extra del apoyo externo que es lo que nos hace superarnos cada dia mas en ver de que manera podemos modificar ese efecto para lograr mayor asombro. Si no, no tendria razon el que estemos en este magico punto de encuentro.

De no ser asi con solo saber 2 o 3 juegos automaticos, estaria todo solucionado. Y todos contentos. Todos seriamos magos.

Aqui estoy de acuerdo con *Ella* cuando le pregunta si simplemente quiere saber algun juego para sorprender a sus amigos y hacer alarde de ello.

*Ignoto* dio 3 puntos fundamentales sobre lo que se precisa a lo cual yo le agregaria GANAS. 

*Zen* lo enfoca, quiza dada su otra aficcion, desde el punto de vista de la armonia del sujeto con su entorno y eso es totalmente valido, sino caeriamos nuevamente en que por mas juegos que sepamos no lograriamos ese feeling con la gente del publico.

Se dice que nuestro destino esta escrito. No creo que sea asi.

Durante nuestros primeros años lo escriben aquellos que nos guian (por lo general, nuestros padres) luego somos nosotros quienes decidimos nuestro camino. O sea que somos artifices de nuestro propio destino y este esta signado por el camino que tomemos. Acertada o equivocadamente.

Tengo mucho mas para decir pero se esta haciendo tedioso.

El otro 10% lo componen aquellos a los que sì distintos impedimentos fisicos o "causales" impiden el desarrollo del "logro". Pero en esta categoria entrarian lo que comunmente llamamos "los meados por los perros".

Si no, no se explicaria como algunos alumnos de Zen, llegaron a ser Cinturon negro y, dentro del mismo entorno, misma instruccion: otros no.

La base: Constancia, GANAS de superarse (permanente), conocimiento (que no es lo mismo que inteligencia), amor por lo que hacemos (no que simplemente nos guste), e interaccion con nuestro entorno o medio ambiente.

Podemos estar mental y/o fisicamente preparados. *Cuasimago* nombro a Lavand y a Beetoven, uno un ejemplo, el otro una cualidad innata.

Aqui en Argentina un cafetero (sin desmerecer a los del gremio) y un jardinero, fueron Gobernador y Presidente respectivamente. Suerte, causalidad... :Confused:  Creo que ellos fueron "inteligentes" al elegir su camino.

Comparto tambien con que hay que ser realistas. *Busyman* tambien cuenta una realidad en la que tambien me siento un poco identificado...

Me gusta cantar, pero no tengo voz ni para cantar el arroz con leche, Me gusta la musica, pero no tengo oido ni para tocar el timbre, he ido casi un año a un curso de guitarra y no sali de un rasguido (Ojo...!!! no por eso me he dedicado a la magia...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  cosa que hago por amor al arte no para vivir de ella  :Wink:  ) 

PD: *Ella*: La luna es petisa y gorda...hummmm... no te veo...  :Wink: 

Edito: Cuando me refiero la falta de apoyo del entorno, no me refiero al foro, sino a su entrono intimo. Vale la aclaracion...

----------


## Zen

> Vamos a ver Zen, creo que estás poniéndote muy radical (con todo el cariño del mundo). 
> Expones tu punto de vista, muy respetable claro, pero comentas vaguedades y concretas poco. Hablas de cosas ideales pero no pones ejemplos reales. Hablas de tu dedicación a las artes marciales y pones algún ejemplo que parece sacado del manual de Dianética. No sé tu edad ni tu paso por la vida, pero desde luego que la vida real no es como tú y otros dicen, para nada.
> 
> Si alguien dice: "Puedes llegar hasta donde quieras sólo con proponértelo" te está metiendo un gol de tres pares de narices. Otra cosa es que alguien te explique que debes ajustar tus metas a tus capacidades y sobre todo a tus posibilidades, es decir, estar pensando en lo que quieres hacer pero con los pies en el suelo. Tener claro dónde quieres llegar y saber cuánto debes invertir en ello para conseguir el resultado que te propones es la estrategia necesaria para afrontar de una forma madura el desarrollo de las inquietudes de una persona.
> 
> Si se dice alegrementre que es cosa de poner el esfuerzo necesario, automáticamente se genera una enorme frustración en aquellas personas que no han conseguido cumplir sus propias espectativas.
> Pero vamos, que esto es algo reconocido en los entornos profesionales competentes, quizá en los foros de magia o en los foros informáticos no se conozcan estas cosas. ¿Hay alguien que se dedique al mentoring, a los recursos humanos o a la psicología en esta casa?


Pues fijate Zarkov, te aseguro que no soy nada radical y me encanta la diversidad y que cada uno tenga una opinion...pero sigo en desacuerdo con aquellas personas que "cortan las alas" a otro, por muy "experto" que se sea en recursos humanos, prefiero que cada cual siga su camino y se demuestre él mismo hasta donde puede llegar. (Nunca me he referido a entornos profesionales donde solo se tiene en cuenta quien va a producir mas para la empresa y por tanto siempre comparan con los demas)... hablo siempre de espectativas amateur y creo haberlo dejado claro, mejorar uno mismo por la simple satisfaccion personal, sin competitividad con nadie. Si piensas que hablo de vaguedades probablemente no me he sabido explicar, aunque creo haber puesto sufientes ejemplos reales.
¿A quien le gustaría que a su hijo que quiere estudiar dibujo (por decir algo) llegara un profesor y le dijera que mejor que lo dejara porque no sirve?(si el chaval practica a diario)¿para evitar frustraciones?...sinceramente prefiero que lo intente aunque llegado el momento se frustre por no alcanzar alguna meta.
¿Porque la frustracion que genera no conseguir una meta es mala?¿quien lo dice?...allí donde unos se fustran y abandonan, otros ante la misma frustracion sacan de dentro mas fuerza interior para volver a intentarlo. No creo que intentar "proteger" a alguien de la frustración sea positivo.
Estoy deacuerdo contigo Zarkov en plantearse metas alcanzables (ya dije antes que nadie se plantee volar), pero Edison tuvo miles de fracasos antes de que su filamento se encendiera. Cada vez que un niño que comienza a andar se cae un morron sufre una fustracion grande, pero ningun padre se le ocurre decir,.. ale nene ahí sentadito y no lo vuelvas a intentar más. Al contrario, se le anima a seguir.
La mejor forma de no fracasar nunca es que no intentes nada nunca.
Así que yo os animo a frustraros, con la magia y con mil cosas mas y a seguir intentando cosas. 

* No pertenezco a la secta que tu nombras Zarkov, ni a ninguna otra.
 Tengo 42 años, una empresa de fotografia y video en Valencia y quedo a tu disposición y la de todos vosotros. Un abrazo :D

----------


## Cuasimago

> tiene la voz rota, pero en sus inicios sonaba bien, sin desafinar. Yo no afino ni pa dios


Si, si.., pero no soy yo quien lo dice. Lo dice el propio Sabina. Incluso en algunas de sus canciones.

Para mi, siempre seguirá siendo uno de los grandes músicos/poetas de nuestra era junto con Roberto Iniesta.  :D  :D

----------


## Cuasimago

> ¿A quien le gustaría que a su hijo que quiere estudiar dibujo (por decir algo) llegara un profesor y le dijera que mejor que lo dejara porque no sirve?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Eso mismo se lo dijo un profesor de matemáticas, nada menos que a Einstein.
Ha quedado para la historia.   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Este hilo es de los que se prestan a debatirlos en un bar y tomándose unas cervecitas.   :Lol:

----------


## Zen

Si que es verdad, Cuasimago...me apunto a lo de las cervecitas. :D

----------


## swaze

¿quien dijo cerveza?  :Oops:  yo me apunto xD de todas formas este es uno de esos temas que jamas llegaremos todos a estar de acuerdo.

Creo que al fin y al cabo todo depende de nuestro concepto de "exito" tanto a nivel profesional como a nivel amateur.

----------


## BITTOR

Ey Zen que yo no soy de los que andan cortando las alas a la gente e, todo lo contrario, creo que cada uno sabe o deberia saber donde estan sus limitaciones y marcarse objetivos razonables en funcion de ellas. Pero vamos que yo soy mas de aprender de los errores propios y no de lo que te aconsejen los demas y sobretodo hacer en esta vida lo que te de la gana, que lo mas importante es ser feliz. Un saludo a todos y ya me gustaria lo de las cervecillas.  :Wink:

----------


## Zen

Por favor Bittor, no lo digo por ti hombre. Solo debatimos planteamientos diferentes y formas de pensar distintas, nada mas.
Creo que swaze tiene razon en que es dificil ponernos de acuerdo, (como tantas veces ocurre)  :Wink:

----------


## Kal-El

Cerveeeeeeeza...Cerveeeeeeza...!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> este es uno de esos temas que jamas llegaremos todos a estar de acuerdo.


Y menos si es la excusa para tomar cervezas!!!!!!!!! ¡DISCUSIÓN ETERNAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Yo no necesito cervezas para discutir eternamente.

Estoy dispuesto a hacerlo por pura maldad innata.

----------


## zarkov

Vale Zen, puntos de vista distintos.
Voy a afilar las tijeras para cortar alas   :Lol: .

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que las utopías son muy loables. Y siento si mi tono ha podido ofenderte y te pido disculpas por ello. Tan solo quería manifestar que hablar de la posibilidad de conseguir cualquier cosa si se pone el empeño necesario es algo que no es real. Que si alguien se lo cree a pies juntillas el fracaso puede acabar en frustración si no se tienen las metas claras, no que  no se ponga todo el empeño posible por miedo al fracaso. Son cosas distintas.
Y no, no me dedico a los recursos humanos a Dios gracias. Me dedico a algo más etéreo difícil de explicar. Algo que me obliga a pensar en lo imposible pero sin perder de vista la realidad, por ello mis respuestas y mi interés en que queden claros los peligros de esa lógica de si no lo has conseguido es porque no te has esforzado lo suficiente.

Y bien por las cervezas.
Hasta luego.

----------


## daniganyo

> tiene la voz rota, pero en sus inicios sonaba bien, sin desafinar. Yo no afino ni pa dios
> 			
> 		
> 
> Si, si.., pero no soy yo quien lo dice. Lo dice el propio Sabina. Incluso en algunas de sus canciones.
> 
> Para mi, siempre seguirá siendo uno de los grandes músicos/poetas de nuestra era junto con Roberto Iniesta.  :D  :D


Y Albert Plà!!!, los tres mejores músicos poetas ,  :Smile1: 

Y me apunto a tomar las cervezas

----------


## ignoto

> ¿A quien le gustaría que a su hijo que quiere estudiar dibujo (por decir algo) llegara un profesor y le dijera que mejor que lo dejara porque no sirve?(si el chaval practica a diario)¿para evitar frustraciones?...


Se lo dijeron a un médico aragonés.
Su hijo, don Santiago Ramón y Cajal fué, gracias al consejo que ledió un pintor ("Su hijo no vale para esto" - Literalmente), uno de los mejores investigadores médicos de la historia. Las vidas que se han salvado gracias a sus investigaciones son incontables y el impulso que dió a la medicina internacional en general y española en particular todavía perdura.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Zen
> 
> ¿A quien le gustaría que a su hijo que quiere estudiar dibujo (por decir algo) llegara un profesor y le dijera que mejor que lo dejara porque no sirve?(si el chaval practica a diario)¿para evitar frustraciones?...
> 
> 
> Se lo dijeron a un médico aragonés.
> Su hijo, don Santiago Ramón y Cajal fué, gracias al consejo que ledió un pintor ("Su hijo no vale para esto" - Literalmente), uno de los mejores investigadores médicos de la historia. Las vidas que se han salvado gracias a sus investigaciones son incontables y el impulso que dió a la medicina internacional en general y española en particular todavía perdura.


la de vidas que se salvaron por saber que hay una hendidura entre neurona y neurona, que estas no contactan sus membranas en la sinapsis, si señor!!!! viva cajal y la tincion de golgi!!!

un ejemplo de superacion tambien es cajal: como le dieron una paliza, se metio en un gimnasio y termino convirtiendose en uno de los mejores culturistas de Zaragoza (y no es coña). (el azar y el destino)




> Iniciado por Mago Manè
> 
> Oye t todo el mundo vale para actor porno?  :shock:  Por preguntar
> 
> 
> Tú no vales.
> 
> La talla mínima son seis centímetros en posición chupi lerendi.


malvado y aterrador, mago mane tiene buen culo   :Wink:   (no he dicho mayormente), la talla de su amigo en escena sera lo importante, el pone el resto..  :Wink:

----------


## Zen

No es necesario que te disculpes conmigo Zarkov, no obstante las acepto y te las agradezco. Aprendo mucho de ti leyendo tus post por todo el foro y claro solo me puedo permitir el lujo de debatir contigo en algo que creo conozco bastante bien: la capacidad de superacion y progreso de aquel individuo que realmente se lo propone de verdad, basicamente debido a mi dedicación a la practica, estudio y docencia de artes marciales y terapias chinas y japonesas.
No obstante, bienvenida sea la diversidad de opinión, que aburrido sería que a todos nos gustaran las mismas cosas y pensáramos de forma similar ¿no?
Ni se me ocurrirá discutir contigo en temas de magia ya que todavía soy un bebé en esto, (de momento :D ) y estoy aquí solo para aprender de todos los que teneis más experiencia...(pero no os confieis que ya llegará el dia, je je   :Wink:  ).
Un saludo.... y espero tambien lo de las cervecitas.
Hasta luego   :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

Pues fíjate que en asuntos de magia es justamente donde más lecciones recibo porque soy un principiante total y la de tiempo que me queda. Pero eso sí, le pongo todo mi esfuerzo y dedicación. A eso y a la petanca, al dominó, al mus, a mirar las obras que en Madrid hay muchas y lo que nos queda (cuatro años más como mínimo), en fin, a cosas típicas de mi edad.
Un placer debatir contigo Zen. Ahora, en cuanto nos hagas precio a los del foro con los artículos de tu tienda, amigos para siempre   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Zen

Eso está hecho....es una empresa de servicios, produccion audiovisual. Si alguno de los magos profesionales necesita un video promocional o fotografía...
El placer ha sido mio Zarkov, aquí tienes un amigo.

----------


## swaze

> Ahora, en cuanto nos hagas precio a los del foro con los artículos de tu tienda, amigos para siempre


 :117: DDD no perdemos oportunidad eh? xD

----------


## zarkov

Es que al final es verdad que con esfuerzo se consigue todo   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Zen

No te creas, no todo... no estoy deacuerdo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
anda que...vaya panda de cachondos estais hechos.

----------


## Kal-El

¿¿¿Que hubiese sido de Sandro :Confused: ? (Un artista argentino) Si se hubiera quedado con el NO rutundo de la primera empresa discografica...

Casos hay miles...ya nombraron a Einstein.

Que seria de Ignoto ultimamente...sin sus huevos marrones y crudos....  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pero a no desviarse del tema, por favor...

Y la cerveza :Confused: ?   en que quedo :Confused:

----------

